# Barking out of the crate.



## Cocka_Murph (Feb 27, 2018)

Our 14 month old cockapoo Murphy has been crate trained. We're trying to get him out of it but he barks and whinges when we leave the crate door open.
I understand the crate is his safe place so we've tried leaving him for shorter periods to start with but we're not getting anywhere. A few people have advised us just to leave him in the crate if that's what he likes, but we'd like him to have more space to walk around in the day when we're not here.
Does anyone have suggestions and training tips to get him out of the crate?


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd love to have a similar problem with Dexter, I can't even get him IN the crate! 

Do you have his crate covered with a blanket? Perhaps do so, if you haven't already. 
You could probably reverse crate train him perhaps? Leave the door open, and ignore any protesting. Make outside of the crate a fun place to be & engage with him lots outside of the crate.


----------

